# Missing (bad) information on ICB report



## nimu (11 Mar 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has any knowledge of the inside workings of the ICB and how banks submit and view information with the ICB? 
I got a copy of my ICB report today and it is okayish with a score of 535 reported to x when they checked in November 2010. There is an AIB loan on it for EUR 2,200 with a couple of missed payments from two years ago that are correct, hence the score. 
However, I was expecting the report to be much, much worse as my AIB credit card from that time was about six months months in arrears at the same time.
Does anyone have any idea why the information would not be recorded? Obviously I am delighted it is not there but now am worried that the ICB sent an incomplete report and that old information will be re-added. 
Is there a minimum amount of borrowing that you must have in order for the banks to report to the ICB? Also, when a bank gets a copy of your credit report, do they get exactly the same as I do when I pay EUR 6 or do they have the ability to browse?
Thanks !


----------



## wbbs (11 Mar 2011)

Credit cards have only recently been added to ICB reports and not sure if all of them are using it even at this stage.

Report format that banks see is different to printout you get but same info.


----------



## nimu (11 Mar 2011)

Do you also know if there is a minimum amount the banks report? I am sure I had another loan that would have completed in the past five years but this is missing too.


----------



## horusd (12 Mar 2011)

wbbs said:


> *Credit cards have only recently been added to ICB reports *and not sure if all of them are using it even at this stage.
> 
> Report format that banks see is different to printout you get but same info.


 
Not sure if this is quite correct. I had a report issued 2/3 yrs ago and my credit card was on it.


----------



## wbbs (12 Mar 2011)

It is correct, some are on it longer than others, MBNA were of the first on and it is certainly only in recent few years, could not put an exact time on it.   As for other loans missing the banks in the past did not always put everything on it, I dont know why but thats the way it was.   I have done ICB checks on myself (when I had access to the system at work) and nothing shows up despite I having a mtg for the past 20 yrs, several different credit card providers over that time.  All different companies but none recorded.  I would take no notice of mortgage not being on it as it is so old, nor the credit cards as that is only recent.


----------



## horusd (12 Mar 2011)

That's interesting wbbs. As it happens my card was an MBNA card, so that perhaps explains  that. I asked for my report a few yrs back as a result of being refused credit for some furniture ( didn't need it, but it was 0% so I was going to take it anyhow). Couldn't understand it, as I would have assumed I had a good credit rating. Asked for credit report and everything was on it, and I had a high credit rating. Strange experience really. I wonder how these rating systems work. From your post it certainly seems inexact and somewhat slap-dash.


----------



## wbbs (12 Mar 2011)

Certainly in the past it was, probably lot more accurate now.  I think it was because ICB was not always considered as important in the days when your local bank manager could approve a small loan for you.  They went more on your past record so didnt look at ICB and therefore did not always send on info on new loans to ICB either.   However these days with most loans being decided by a head office scoring system the ICB is automatically checked by the system and probably updated automatically too should you be so lucky as to get approved for a loan.


----------



## nimu (12 Mar 2011)

Thanks for the info wbbs. It seems you are knowledgeable in this area, so perhaps you wouldn't mind giving me more info as to how banks use credit reports and the rules surrounding them?
I can see me report being accessed in November. I wasn't asked for permission to have it checked and it was done without my knowledge. Is this allowed? My loan with them is up to date and always has been so its not like I had missed payments and there was any reason to check my record.  Do you know how long you can see back who accessed your records as I can only see one hit on mine? 

You mentioned that you had access at work - what is to stop someone in a bank browsing peoples records without that persons permission?

Do all loans go on your ICB record now or is there a reporting threshold? Thanks.


----------



## wbbs (12 Mar 2011)

I wasnt checking random ICBs only my own!  And it was for a mortgage top up so I had signed the relevant form & no I wasn't approving the loan myself, just doing the prep work.   

You have to give permission for an ICB to be done but these days application forms for any type of account that could involve credit facilities such as a current account would have consent to ICB in the T&Cs so you could have applied for something as simple as an overdraft increase for example.

I no longer work in banking so dont know exact scenario these days but access to ICB had been removed from branches before I left and was done centrally as most lending has now been centralised and local staff really have no input, at least they didnt where I worked.   Access to ICB was restricted to certain authorised staff & traceable & audited so there was no messing with it so I wouldnt worry about people checking your account for the fun of it.

As to whether all loans go on ICB now I dont know, as the lending systems are now so computerised and centralised there is probably automatic notification to ICB.


----------



## nimu (12 Mar 2011)

I wasn't at all implying that you were surfing the ICB database!! I understand that you were looking at your own. It was just the fact that you said you had access at work, along with me seeing a hit on mine, made me wonder what controls surrounded the usage of the database. Nothing implied to you whatsoever.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## wbbs (12 Mar 2011)

No offence taken


----------

